# 外国に　住んで　いた　日本人が



## maud

Could you help me translating “外国に　住んで　いた　日本人が　かんじた　日本への　さべつに　ついての　本を　よみました。”
→ I read in a book ...


----------



## Flaminius

外国に　住んで　いた　日本人が　かんじた　日本への　さべつに　ついての　本を　よみました  。

I read a book about discriminations against Japan that a Japanese who lived abroard felt.

Grammatically faithful to the original but horrendous to English grammar.


----------



## maud

Thanks a lot Flaminius !


----------



## Aoyama

外国に　住んで　いた　日本人が　かんじた　日本への　さべつに　ついての　本を　よみました 。

_I read a book about discriminations against Japan that a Japanese who lived abroard felt.

Grammatically faithful to the original but horrendous to English grammar._
*And, together with congratulating Flaminius for his clever translation, quite horrendous  in japanese too. Not natural at all .*


----------



## kamome

「日本人の外国に苦しんだ差別を本で読みました。」

...would this sentence be less horrid than that one?...thanks in advance for eventual (but highly probable, I suppose!) corrections,

かもめ


----------



## maud

Thanks to all of you, I didn't creat this sentence; I found it in a text I am currently studying


----------



## Flaminius

日本人のが外国にで苦しんだ差別をについて本で読みました (Kamome)。

Locative is always expressed by -de for most verbs.  The particle -ni means illative for them.  For a very small set of verbs whose meaning is continuative action such as 住む, 泊まる and 生きる, it signifies locative.

日本人の苦しんだ差別 is okay but, when interruped by a locative noun (外国で), -no creates a strange timbre.  "日本人が" sounds better.

差別を(本で)読む is best understood as "to analyse the discrimination that. . . "


----------



## Aoyama

Not bad Kamome, not bad at all (and better then that funny phrase in that ...funny text book of yours Maud). Flaminius got it perfectly right.　羨ましい　！！(urayamashii).


----------



## kamome

Flaminius said:
			
		

> 日本人のが外国にで苦しんだ差別をについて本で読みました (Kamome)。]
> 
> ...thanks lots, Flaminius - you won't believe me, I had written the sentence exactly like your corrected one, excepting that 「について」...ah, these all-latin-mind's RIPENSAMENTI are the most dangerous attitude, ね!
> 
> かもめ。


----------



## kamome

"...not bad Kamome, not bad at all..."　

どうも有難うございます、Aoyama 様・・・。・・・but I often feel funny as well!  

かもめ。


----------



## erick

Reading Flaminius' explanation, it made me wonder ... if there's a web site dedicated to Japanese - English mutual understanding.  Here we operate under the aegis of "other languages" but there must be more specialized Japanese-English forums.  If any of you know of useful sites, could you please recommend them for us?

I grew up with Japanese but it'd be nice to visit a dedicated site, so that I can fix my grammar errors and understand why the things I just picked up from parents and relatives are right or wrong.  Thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

Just came across this one.  Not sure if it is useful yet, hehehe:
http://www.thejapanesepage.com/forum/index.php


----------



## erick

Oh awesome!  Looks good, thanks Flaminius


----------

